

Ask HN: Anyone using DigitalOcean for production? - kevinchen

Hi HN,<p>I want to move the production server for a site I work on to DigitalOcean&#x27;s NYC2 data center because Linode&#x27;s Newark, NJ data center has been having a bunch of network issues. Is anyone here using DO for their production servers? I&#x27;m concerned about reliability since they&#x27;ve been growing so quickly.<p>Thanks!<p>Kevin
======
Steveism
I've had my share of downtime on DO's NYC2 datacenter but I've also had
downtime on Linode. Overall Linode has been more reliable for me than DO.
Moving to DO won't result in eliminating outages forever. With Linode's most
recent round of server upgrades the machines they offer are superior in
performance when compared to DO. Unless you absolutely must have your server
in the New York area I'd just move to a different Linode datacenter.

------
ohashi
I can only tell you from the last 30 days. I am in NYC1. I've had perfect
uptime on my production server except when I had to patch for heartbleed.

------
funkyy
As of now DO has much lower uptime than Linode. You will need to find
different provider, different DC or wait few more months for DO to mature
more.

